# Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?



## Doc (13. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich war die Fadenalgen schon fast wieder los, nun sindse wieder da 

Bisher habe ich diese immer abgedreht am Rand (neue Klobürste an Stock), jedoch bleibt da ja auch einiges zurück, was man nicht abdrehen kann.

Mal abgesehen von Chemie ... wie wird man denn Mist den endgültig los? 

Liegt es maybe an der Teicherde in den Pflanzkörben? Was wäre eine gute Alternative zu dieser?

- Abschrubben der Wände, nachdem man die Fäden so gut es geht entfernt hat?
  (Wie soll man das Zeug dann auffangen?)

- Eure Alternativen? 

Ich weiß ... 100.000ster Thread ... aber die anderen treffen es halt einfach nicht ...


----------



## karsten. (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Das mal gelesen ?


----------



## pema (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Hallo Markus,

dein Teich ist 20 Jahre alt - habe ich gelesen?
Seit wann hast du ihn denn und seit wann hast du ein Problem mit den Fadenalgen?

Wenn ich lese, dass du die Teichfolie abschruppst, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass du auch des öfteren einen Wasserwechsel vornimmst - zumindest teilweise.
Ich empfinde die Algen als normal in meinem Teich. Ich nehme mal da was raus und mal dort. Ich habe meine Lieblingspflanze, bei der ich versuche, sie fadenalgenfrei zu halten...sie mag sie nämlich nicht aber ich habe auch eine Ecke im Teich, wo ich die Algen Algen sein lasse
Wenn ich meine Teichfolie nicht mehr sehen muß, weil Fadenalgen daran herunterwachsen, bin ich eigentlich ganz froh...so schön ist schwarzes Plastik auch nicht

Mag sein, dass unser Leitungswasser hier belastet mit Phospat ist, aber einen anderen Nährstoffeintrag habe ich nicht groß zu vermelden. Keine Fische, kein Substrat, welches Nährstoffe abgeben kann, kein Dünger, der von außen einfließen kann und Laub etc.pp, wird so weit wie möglich abgefischt. 
Dennoch habe ich Fadenalgen. Aber: wo ich sie rausfische und statt dessen z.B. große Bündel __ Hornkraut einsetze...da kommen sie nicht mehr so schnell wieder. 
Du hast ziemlich viele Fische in deinem Teich, wahrscheinlich fressen die auch ziemlich viele Pflanzen...ich kann mir vorstellen, dass du nicht sehr viel Masse an Unterwasserpflanzen hast. 

Mein Tipp also auf dein Frage:" Wie beseitigt ihr eure Fadenalgen?"...rausfischen, statt dessen größere Mengen an submersen Pflanzen (Arten, die es in deinem Teich auch gut finden, denn z.B. __ Wasserpest mag mein Wasser nicht) einbringen und vielleicht die Anzahl der __ Pflanzenfresser (sprich Fische) verringern.
petra


----------



## korahund (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Ich habe auch jede Menge Fadenalgen aber Gott sei Dank nur im 8 m langen Bachlauf. Die fische ich dann alle 8 Tage heraus. Woher sie aber kommen und nur dort sich ausbreiten weis ich auch nicht.

Gruß
korahund


----------



## Thomy67 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

hallo...
anstelle der teicherde habe ich die pflanzen mit steinen beschwert (auch in pflanzkörbe)
so nehmen sie die narung aus dem wasser auf und nicht aus der teicherde.


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

hallo markus!

mit den fadenalgen habe ich nur in den sehr hochsommerlichen wochen zu tun, ist das bei dir auch so? dann kein grund zur sorge... bei bedarf - wenn sie mich optisch zu sehr stören - hole ich sie mit einer fächerförmigen laubharke rund ums ufer hinaus. nur so, dass die freie wasserfläche wieder vollständig zu sehen ist. der lange stiel hilft ja, recht weit in den teich hineinzureichen. in den kleinen zwischenräumen zwischen den steinen und pflanzen lasse ich sie einfach; irgenwo muss sich ja auch das kleingetier verstecken können. und, wie petra schon schrieb, die lieblingspflanze bekommt noch mal eine extra säuberung. auch der pflanzenfilterteich und der bachlauf werden nur aus optischen gründen jetzt ab und an "abgeharkt", dafür nehme ich aber die handfächerharke.
lg ina


----------



## karsten. (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Hallo

die handelsüblichen "Phosphatblocker" (nur ein Beispiel!) im Filterkreislauf eingebaut geben keine Chemikalien ans Teichwasser ab
sondern bilden wasserunlösliche Verbindungen.

kosten eben auch richtig Geld !

meine Versuche mit Lava , Eisenwolle und "verbrannten Eisen" bei genügend Kalziumvorrat waren genauso erfolgreich .

Vielleicht nur Zufall !

mfG


----------



## Doc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Ich habe neulich schon 25 Goldfische verschenkt ... teilweise Nachwuchs, teilweise älterer Besatz ... 
Ich schrubbe meine Folie nicht ab ... das kam vll. falsch rüber ... ich hatte überlegt, ob das andere wohl so machen? ... 

Der Teich wurde Anfang April leergepumpt, da die 2,20m bis ca. 20cm unter Wasserhöhe komplett dicht waren ... ich war 6 Jahre lang nicht vor Ort ... der Teich wurde mal gereinigt von einer Gartenfirma ... das aber leider nicht wirklich optimal. Früher hatten wir mal mehr, mal weniger Algen, aber Fadenalgen gabs vorher nicht.

Um genauer zu sein:
Ich hatte früher mit Algen, ehm, NULL Probleme ... seit April läuft ein neuer Filter, eine UVC, ein neuer Bachlauf, ein Skimmer, die alte Pumpe bewegt das Wasser unterirdisch (Strömung, klappt 1a) und Belüftersteinchen ... keine große Pumpe (200L / h).

Die Algen befinden sich vor allem in dem Teil, wo der Bachlauf in den Teich mündet. Diese komische Masse, die sofort zerfällt, wenn man diese aufnehmen will (am Boden), habe ich auch, aber wird weniger. Mein kompletter Bachlauf (4m) ist voll mit einer Schwertlinie (6 Abkömmlinge in 4 Wochen^^), __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut und dieser nicht winterfesten Schwimmpflanze).

Karsten ist ja unter anderem auch gegen UVC ... ich habs neulich mal getestet und die UVC 2 Wochen ausgelassen ... Wasser trübt sich nicht ... 

Ein Problem bei mir: Futter  ... ich kanns oft nicht sein lassen, die Fische 3-4 mal am Tag zu füttern, auch gern mal etwas mehr ... dadurch kommt ja auch einiges an Nährstoffen in den Teich.
Schaffen es KOI (auch sehr kleine ca. 3-4-5cm groß), 2 Tage ohne Futter?

Hat man ohne UVC häufiger Probleme mit __ Parasiten?


----------



## Joerg (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Hi Karsten,
was meinst du mit " bei genügend Kalziumvorrat"?
Ich hab schon einen großen Eimer mit sauberem Eisen stehen und will den bald in einsetzen.

Markus, die Koi verhungern nicht, sie werden die Fadenalgen und die Lebewesen darin fressen. Meine holen sich immer noch welche zum Nachtisch nach der Fütterung. Nur die langen mögen sie nicht so, weil sie die nicht zupfen können.

Die Fütterung ist das Problem, dadurch kommen soviel Nährstoffe in den Teich. Diese werden von Pflanzen aufgenommen, aber die Menge an Pflanzen bei der Menge an Futter ist schwer zu realisieren.
Was ganz gut hilft ist eine gute Vorabscheidung. Seit ich die drin habe, kümmern viele Pflanzen schon. Letztes Jahr war der Teich fast zugewachsen mit __ Wassersalat, dieses Jahr nur kümmerliche Teile.

An den Stellen, wo eine mechanische Entfernung schlecht möglich ist, kommt Salz drauf, das hilft ein paar Wochen und nur langsam wächst der Flaum dann nach. Die Nährstoffe bleiben aber dann immer noch drin.

Die werden mit sehr großzügigen WW soweit möglich aus dem Teich geholt. Das tut den Fischen auch gut.


----------



## Doc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Joerg ... Danke erstmal.
Ich lasse 1x in der Woche gut nen halben m³ in den Teich, Rest läuft über.
Ich habe eigentlich alles durch, von weniger füttern bis hin zu UVC aus. Aber ich glaube auch, dass das füttern ein Problem sein könnte. So ne Dose Sticks oder Koi Menü geht in einer Woche weg, lass es mal 8 Tage sein ... die haben aber auch immer Hunger 

Vll. sollte ich das mal reduzieren und weiter beobachten? Wieviel an g oder Sticks füttert Ihr denn so? UVC mal ausmachen?


----------



## danyvet (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Ich fische zur Zeit auch wieder Fadenalgen.
Mein Problem ist, dass die submersen rigendwie nicht wachsen wollen. Außer die __ Wasserpest, von der hab ich Massen! Aber __ Nadelkraut, Nadelsimse und __ Tausendblatt wollen nicht so richtig. __ Hornkraut verschwindet auch immer wieder oder vermehrt sich zumindest nicht.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Hallo Marcus,

ich habe warscheinlich einen Fadenalgenfilter im Bachlauf. Seit ich Karstens Beitrag zum Fadenalgenfilter vor längerer Zeit gelesen habe finde ich das auch in Ordnung so.

Bei mir ist es so, das der Teich frei ist von Algen und Fadenalgen. Im Bachlauf habe ich Miniteiche integriert. Diese sind über und über voll mit Fadenalgen, die man sehr bequem abfischen kann. Warum die nicht in den Teich wandern ist mir ein Rätsel, is einfach so. 

Vieleicht mal als Idee um das Fadenalgenproblem zu verlagern.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Wenn wir dann mal Fadenalgen haben, 
werden diese mit      abgefischt. Geht allerbest!


----------



## pema (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Hallo Doc,

tut mir leid, wenn ich das mit dem 'schrubben' falsch verstanden habe

Wenn ihr den Teich im April ganz neu befüllt habt ist er ja sozusagen eine Neuanlage - zumindest was die Wasserqualität anbelangt. Und bei der warmen und trockenen Witterung im Frühjahr (habe gesehen, dass du ja um die Ecke wohnst ) ist es doch nicht verwunderlich, dass du plötzlich ein Problem mit Fadenalgen hast.

Ich ändere meinen Tipp dahingehend, dass du dich etwas in Geduld üben solltest. :smoki
und die Klobürste auch weiterhin parat liegen sollte...ich benutze übrigens einen etwas rauhen Besenstiel zum Aufwickeln. Bei der Klobürstenmethode könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es ein ziemliches Gefissele ist, die Algen wieder von der Bürste zu entfernen.

petra


----------



## Piddel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*



pema schrieb:


> Bei der Klobürstenmethode könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es ein ziemliches Gefissele ist, die Algen wieder von der Bürste zu entfernen.
> 
> petra



Hi,
das geht mit einer normalen Essgabel super von der Bürste abzustreifen.
MfG Piddel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

oder mit nem Stück Holz + Nägel drinnen


----------



## Doc (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Jaaa ... aber ich frage mich, wie es andere schaffen, nur minimale Algenränder zu haben, ansonten alles schön sauber im Teich (nicht nur bei Koiteichen).
Die Wasserwerte stimmen, der Bachlauf ist komplett bepflanzt und mehr an Technik geht natürlich immer, aber die derzeitige Lösung sollte ausreichen, zeigen auch die guten Wasserwerte, die ich habe.
Man kann den Viechern ja teilweise beim wachsen zuschaun :-/
Können ja mal nen Bierchen nehmen @ Pema


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Hallo Markus,

wie Korahund und ich geschrieben haben, sind die Fadenalgen nur im Bach und komischer weise keine im Teich. Vieleicht solltest Du Deinem Bachlauf einen Miniteich gönnen, als Fadenalgenfilter? Dort hast Du keine Sorgen mit dem abfischen.

Grüße nochmal

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Hi all,
wenn die Fadenalgen einen besseren Platz zum wachsen finden, werden sie sich dort ansiedeln.
Die mögen es sonnig, warm, sauber und mit Bewegung.
Es gibt sogar Technik, wie den "Algenrasenfilter", die diese Verlagerung unterstützt. Bei einem Bachlauf mit angenehmehren Bedingungen wie im Teich, sollten die sich dort ansiedeln wollen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Jo Joerg, stimmt. Aber warum das so ist ist unklar. Die Algen könnten doch den ganzen Teich besiedeln, aber bei Korahund und mir ist es genau so, die Algen bleiben alle im Bach.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Doc (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Verkaufste mir Deinen Bach? 

Ich hab oben schon ein selbstgestalteten, größeren Bereich (ca. 60cm tief und 30cm breit und ka wie lang) ... Im Bachlauf selbst sind auch ein paar dünne Fadenalgen, aber die Mehrheit wartet auf den Teich.
Wenn Ihr mit der Klobürste oder ähnlichen arbeitet, und die Algen abgedreht habt, schrubbt Ihr dann mit der Bürste noch an der Wand? Ich dreht nur ab und lasse den Rest, den ich nicht erwische, an Ort und Stelle ... Chemie ist doof


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Hallo Markus,

ich finde das Recht interessant. ich habe meinen 9 m Pflanzefilterbach nicht angelegt, um dort Fadenalgen zu züchten. Aber der Effekt ist einfach da. 
Es wäre doch interressant ob man das reproduzieren könnte und damit die Algen einfach auslagern, z.B. in einen Miniteich. 
Jörg hat geschrieben, das sich die Algen am idealen Standort ansiedeln. Bei mir hat der Teich mehr Sonne aber weniger Bewegung. Nun wäre ja die Frage, ob Dein Bachlaufteich im Schatten steht, denn Bewegung ist ja vorhanden. 
Ich Pumpe nur Vorgefiltertes Wasser durch den Bach (für den Rest sind die Pflanzen zuständig). 
Da ist die Frage, ob Du Nährstoffloses Filterwasser durch den Bach schickst und ob es dann nicht besser sein könnte direkt Teichwasser den Bach hinunter zu schicken um den Algenwuchs zu fördern? 


Nur mal so eine Überlegung.

Grüße

Thomas

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Thomas,
hab das schön öfter gehört aber bisher konnte mir das auch niemand genau erklären warum mal und mal nicht.  Die Fadenalgen sind wohl wählerisch. 

Markus,
den kurzen Algenrasen mögen meine Fische, ich will denen nicht den Nachtisch nehmen. 
Du kannst ihnen auch ohne extra "Chemie" an den Karren fahren. Die brauchen ja eine Menge an Bedingungen um gut zu wachsen. Entsteht an einen von diesen benötigten ein Mangel, werden sie kümmern.
Finde den Schwachpunkt und du kannst sie gut ärgern aber lass sie nie ganz aussterben, da sie ein Teil des Gleichgewichts im Teich sind.


----------



## pema (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie beseitigt ihr Eure Fadenalgen ohne Chemie?*

Hallo Markus,

ein Bierchen ist nie verkehrt

Aber zurück zu den Algen: ist sehe das nun wirklich entspannter:smoki
Seit einem Jahr lese ich hier und seit einem Jahr lese ich von Fadenalgen!!!
Natürlich gibt es die supertollen Teiche ohne eine Alge...aber vielleicht auch nicht

Deine Wassererneuerung liegt 3 Monate zurück. Ich gebe meinem Teich 3 Jahre ( naja, notfalls auch noch mehr) um das Gleichgewicht zwischen guten und schlechten Pflanzen, guten und schlechten Mikroorganismen herzustellen und solange greife ich nur manuell ein.
O.k., du hast Technik (aber auch Fische) - ich nicht...aber etwas mehr Geduld solltest du schon aufbringen.

petra


----------

